

A Note of Appreciation From the Rich - thenewgreen
http://hubski.com/pub?id=5775

======
shithead
They forgot to mention that they really appreciate that taxes are always
discussed in terms of "income".

The truly rich have no pesky income - that's for the servants. They just have
property and expenses, which their accountants, lawyers and politicians keep
safe.

Hints: tax-free foundations are great, intellectual property is tax-free.

(There's a reason putative class-betrayer Gore Vidal spoke of "our owners",
referring to the U.S. aristocracy.)

~~~
thenewgreen
Income? What's income? Appreciation we understand, capital gains... sure. But
income? Surely, you jest.

